# Satisfaction from Mr.Steve Mantz.



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

I received this email from Steve earlier this evening,



Mr.Mantz said:


> Dear Dave,
> 
> First let me offer my apology to you for the state of the amplifier shipped to you.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the email Steve, I will be taking you up on the offer to return the amplifier. I will keep this post as updated as possible.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

My reply.

Dear Mr.Mantz. 

I offer you my sincere apologies for my actions. I had no intention of this turning into a **** fest, I only wanted to share my personal experience with the product. Then to be ignored by SSA....... I am more than happy to share all emails with SSA with you, along with copies of the previous RMA attempts to you.. It went to the point I filed a dispute against them last night, which will be promptly removed since I am actually dealing with you now. Thank you for that sir.

Once again, PLEASE accept my most sincere apologies. You did nothing to me personally, and I should not have acted like I did. I would like to think I am more adult than that.

What is the process to return the amp to you?



Thank you for the email, it means more to me than you will ever understand.

David *******


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope this truly does resolve the matter. That other thread was getting really goddamn ugly.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

I have no doubt this will resolve it. There is finally dialog between Steve and I, and once it is returned, there will be no further issues in my eyes.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Now that you see that there was an apparent breakdown of communication between you would you be willing to keep, or at least try, the amplifier after the repairs have been completed? It always sounded to me like you wanted to return it because of the customer service rather than a dissatisfaction with the product. I would think think that the way Steve reached out to you to make sure you would be taken care of is at least be deserving of that. That's fair, right?

FWIW, I do not, nor have I ever, owned any Zed branded gear so I have no agenda here.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

I plan on having it replaced with a flawless model, and giving it a through, unbiased try. I hope it will remain in my install on sub duty, for a long time.
I wanted this amp. That is why I bought it. It was an absolute heartbreak to be so excited for something, only to have things work out the way they did.

I have been a VERY long time "Zed built" owner ( 20 years as an owner, longer as a fan ), and wanted nothing more than to continue to be so.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*David, I am glad you and Steve are getting things worked out as things got way out of control. But you were never ignored by SSA, we have answered every email that we have recieved, and I have been checking the spam boxes, PM boxes, and voice mail multiple times a day. We have never once ignored a customer. Mark may have missed one of the phone calls, but he cannot man the phone 24/7. I got a nice yelling last night, from my wife for answering phone call questions to 10:30pm on a Friday night, because we never ignore our customers, period. We did not understand you wanted to return the amplifier until I saw the Paypal dispute late last night. Either way, again I am glad you and Steve are getting this resolved.

*


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

denim said:


> *David, I am glad you and Steve are getting things worked out as things got way out of control. But you were never ignored by SSA, we have answered every email that we have recieved, and I have been checking the spam boxes, PM boxes, and voice mail multiple times a day. We have never once ignored a customer. Mark may have missed one of the phone calls, but he cannot man the phone 24/7. I got a nice yelling last night, from my wife for answering phone call questions to 10:30pm on a Friday night, because we never ignore our customers, period. We did not understand you wanted to return the amplifier until I saw the Paypal dispute late last night. Either way, again I am glad you and Steve are getting this resolved.
> 
> *


 
I would be more than happy to screenshot my email box, I have received one email from Mark, and it was to find out who I was because my email ended up in his spam.
I am not sure what you are looking at because other than that, I have never received an email from SSA. 

Please post screenshot copies of the emails with full headers, dates,times etc.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

A screenshot of my sent mail, 










My received mail,


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

ThingFish.. Good form.. Hopefully once you get the amp back to you in the way it was supposed to be designed, you will appreciate it's value. Bravo.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I am on the phone with Mark as we have quadruple checked, and like I said before, we have answered every email we have received. This is the last email I have seen from you:

Greetings,
This would be your favorite ZED customer in Las Vegas, David. I sent you a 
previous email, apologizing for the way I acted. My personal problems are not yours, and 
I should not have taken my issues out on you or SSA.
Also in the previous email was a picture of the work done on the Kronos I ordered. The 
work is absolutely horrible, and I actually do not feel comfortable powering the amp up, 
as several solder pads have been bridged with solder,and there are un-insulated jumpers 
in several locations on the board....

Here is a link to one image, hosted online. http://i46.tinypic.com/34qx06p.jpg

While that may look like it is intentional, the other channel of the amp has the same 
jumper, and the solder pads are not bridged.

I am not sure what can be done, I bought the amp through SSA so I assumed I would need to deal with SSA for the return.

The amp has not been powered,mounted or touched other than to take pictures.
Thank you for your time.

Dave-


If email contact is a problem, which has never been a problem for us before, we purposely have numerous ways to contact us. 

We have a direct contact form located: Sound Solutions Audio - Contact

It dumps every filled out form into my email box. 

We have a phone number at the top of SSA Store page. 

And on top of that, we have a very large forum (which is linked from the SSA Store) that has a dedicated SSA Store section located: SSA Car Audio Forum -> SSA Store where you can PM, make a topic, or email Mark or I directly from.

Either way, as I said above, I am glad you and Steve are working it out.*


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

denim said:


> *I am on the phone with Mark as we have quadruple checked, and like I said before, we have answered every email we have received. This is the last email I have seen from you:
> 
> Greetings,
> This would be your favorite ZED customer in Las Vegas, David ****** I sent you a
> ...


 

Holy cow dude, at least edit out my last name !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for cleaning up that post Denim!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Good to see your back on good terms with Steve.

As Thunderplains has stated I'm sure that once you receive a Kronos that has been correctly modified you will be very happy with the results.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad your issue got resolved!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

in the pic above of the mod work....who performed that? Steve or somebody else? whoever did, I would never send any amplifier there


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Jim,

Steve said in the other thread that he had two other people helping with the modifications. They have since been dismissed based on the quality of their work. I'd really be surprised if we saw any more work of that level.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been in the circuit board industry for over 20 years, yes those repairs looked like ****, for lack of a better word and do not meet IPC-610 standards. If we did that at my place, those boards would have been returned and we probably would have lost that customer for good. We use IPC-610 for workmanship standards as does everybody else in this industry. It keeps the personal feelings out of it. Either the board meets the IPC standards or it does not.

It might be a good idea to have any repairs on those amps done by someone that knows those standards.


----------



## haz ben (Mar 8, 2010)

89grand said:


> I've been in the circuit board industry for over 20 years, yes those repairs looked like ****, for lack of a better word and do not meet IPC-610 standards. If we did that at my place, those boards would have been returned and we probably would have lost that customer for good. We use IPC-610 for workmanship standards as does everybody else in this industry. It keeps the personal feelings out of it. Either the board meets the IPC standards or it does not.
> 
> It might be a good idea to have any repairs on those amps done by someone that knows those standards.




i think your trying to start a ****fest again... we all know steve made a mistake and is taking responsibility. i'm new here... your reply has angered me


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree. Some people just need to let **** go.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Good to see it being resolved, Dave.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

haz ben said:


> your reply has angered me


LOL Techno Viking.


----------



## neomsport (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad to see this was simply one of those situations that can be summed up as the proverbial;
_"what we have here is a failure to communicate."_

I have never found Zed Audio to be anything but completely willing to offer a fair solution to resolve
any issue with any customer, even though that kind of thing is very rare as far as I can see. 
That sort of integrity stands in sharp contrast to most 'online retail' type operations, IMHO.

Cheers to all for getting this resolved!

Rick


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

chad said:


> LOL Techno Viking.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

haz ben said:


> i think your trying to start a ****fest again... we all know steve made a mistake and is taking responsibility. i'm new here... your reply has angered me


I don't care if I angered you or not. My post could be helpful if anyone that works on amps decides to use the IPC guidelines. It takes all the BS and arguing about workmanship out of the equation.

I know circuit boards, I'm stating the facts.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And we ALL already know that the work wasn't up to snuff. It's the reason the people doing it were dismissed. Continuing to harp on it isn't helping and it's making you look like a bitter 6-year old.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> And we ALL already know that the work wasn't up to snuff. It's the reason the people doing it were dismissed. Continuing to harp on it isn't helping and it's making you look like a bitter 6-year old.


That wasn't my amp, so me being bitter makes no sense.

I don't care what they look like, I'm just saying there are workmanship standards for circuit boards and it'd be a good idea to follow them. Had they been, this thread wouldn't even exist.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And pointing that out at this point serves what purpose? Exactly, none, other than to try and make yourself seem important. Let it go already. You're starting to sound like DS-21.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*David, have you had a chance to ship back the Kronos for ZED to make the fix?*


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

denim said:


> *David, have you had a chance to ship back the Kronos for ZED to make the fix?*


 
I have been quite ill the last few days, it leaves in the morning.

Thank you Denim.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ;983877 said:


> I have been quite ill the last few days, it leaves in the morning.
> 
> Thank you Denim.


*Hope you get better. I am laid up from knee surgery so I am couch surfing too.*


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

The Kronos left Las Vegas en route to ZED this morning.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

The latest email from Steve. 


> Dear Dave,
> 
> The amplifier was received this morning. I shall inspect it later and then instruct SSA to send you a refund for the purchase cost of the amplifier.
> 
> ...


 
That is interesting Stephen....



UPS said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> This notice serves as proof of delivery for the shipment listed below.Tracking Number:
> 1Z10A40R0342323472
> ...


 
What is the truth, and what isn't?

Since you wanted this in the open, I am posting it all Stephen.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave,

Give this a chance bro, Just because it was delivered on Friday does not mean Steve or any of his staff (if there are any left) were standing there waiting for your amp to arrive..


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

Thunderplains said:


> Dave,
> 
> Give this a chance bro, Just because it was delivered on Friday does not mean Steve or any of his staff (if there are any left) were standing there waiting for your amp to arrive..


 I wonder how many people they have there to have somebody that just signs for packages..




Mr.Mantz said:


> return of the amplifier to Zed, rework the amplifier so it looks professional *and ship the amplifier within the day*


 I am actually done with it Thunder. I have returned it, they have it. And I have accepted the refund offer from Stephen. I don't even want to deal with it.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

Done.

Amp returned, money returned, dispute closed.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Well said Chad..


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

Stephen Mantz said:


> So my offer still stands, return the amplifier to us for a full refund, we will issue you a cheque for your return freight and you may choose to get a full refund or a new amplifier.


 FWIW, 

I WAS hit with a restock fee, plus some paypal fee. In addition, I got stuck with the return shipping.

I paid 472 ( including return shipping ). I received 416 back.


I have been lied to, and stolen from.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

classy.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

very.


----------



## Bryanp (Dec 17, 2009)

Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ;988918 said:


> FWIW,
> 
> I WAS hit with a restock fee, plus some paypal fee. In addition, I got stuck with the return shipping.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain.

I returned my Leviathan and Kronos and when I talked to Stephen on the phone he said he would give me a refund. He didn't say anything about a restocking fee. I paid the original shipping and the return shipping. I guess a restocking fee and paypal fees. It cost me 170.00 to return them.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Countdown to a denial in 4 posts...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Closed by request.


----------

